# Database Discussions > Sybase >  row count and table size on Sybase 11.5

## PB

Hi Guys --

I&#39;ll really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction to find where Sybase 11.5 stores information related to...

... the Quantity of rows a table has,
... the current Size of a specific table.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## markcurtis

Select count (*) from tablename will show the amount of rows in your table
Current size of table I wasn&#39;t aware you could find table sizes thought the segments were just extended each time a table was added.

------------
PB at 5/22/2002 9:41:42 AM

Hi Guys --

I&#39;ll really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction to find where Sybase 11.5 stores information related to...

... the Quantity of rows a table has,
... the current Size of a specific table.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## kumar

Please find the query to get rows count for all the tables in a database

//select Table_Name=object_name(id),
//&#34;Rows&#34;=convert(int,sum(rowcnt(doampg)))  , 
//&#34;ReservedKB&#34;=sum(reserved_pgs(id,doampg))*  2+ sum(reserved_pgs(id,ioampg))*2, 
//&#34;Data&#34;=sum(data_pgs(id,doampg))*2 ,
//&#34;Index&#34;=sum(data_pgs(id,ioampg))*2  
//from sysindexes 
//where id in (select id from sysobjects where type=&#39;U&#39 :Wink: 
//group by object_name(id);

------------
PB at 5/22/2002 9:41:42 AM

Hi Guys --

I&#39;ll really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction to find where Sybase 11.5 stores information related to...

... the Quantity of rows a table has,
... the current Size of a specific table.

Thank you in advance.

----------

